# Favorite Full Sonata Compilations



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This Beethoven cycle by Brendel:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...words=brendel+beethoven&qid=1617150021&sr=8-1

This Mozart cycle by Gould:

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano...1&keywords=gould+mozart&qid=1617150084&sr=8-1

What do you have?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This thread can extend to any complete piano cycles. I enjoy Ivan Moravec's Chopin Nocturnes. Grieseking's Debussy. Gould's Bach.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Dan Vandewalle playing Alvin Curran’s Inner Cities
Noriko Kawai playing James Dillon’s The Book of Elements
R Andrew Lee playing Jurg Frey's Les Tréfonds inexplorés des signes pour piano


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Eric Le Sage's cycle of any and all piano-related works by Robert Schumann is a recurring favorite.

Goode's Beethoven cycle is good.

Arrau's Beethoven is _surprisingly_ good.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Starting with the masterful sonatas by Beethoven, I would go for Malcolm Bilson.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Besides the usual suspects, one dark horse with two sets:


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I have several piano cycles that I find enjoyable:
1. Beethoven sonata cycle/incomplete cycle by Gilels, Backhaus (stereo), Brendel (1970s), Brautigam, Arrau(1960s), Buchbinder(Teldec), Kovacevitch(EMI). Gilels and Arraus's sets are my favorite.
2. Bach WTC by Leonhardt, Schiff(Decca), Gulda, Richter
3. Mozart keyboard works by Brautigam
4. Brahms piano works by Katchen
5. Chopin piano works by Harasiewicz (incomplete)
6. Debussy by Michelangeli
7. A EMI Grieg set (I forget the performers. my bad)
8. Haydn piano sonatas by Jando
9. Liszt piano works by Bolet and Arrau
10. Schubert piano works by Brendel
11. Schumann complete solo piano works by Demus
12. Scriabin complete piano works (forgot the performer)
13. Faure piano works on Hyperion
14. Tchaikovsky piano works on Erato
15. Clementi keyboard works on Brilliant


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Eric Parkin Bax Sonatas on Chandos


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

These should get you started:










































Oh, and Krystian Zimerman's complete set of Brahms's three relatively underperformed sonatas is legendary, but the notorious perfectionist made DG withdraw it and it is now highly sought after: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/qywAAOSwvUdfieeJ/s-l300.jpg


----------

